# My teeny collection



## ChristinaXO (Feb 28, 2009)

My collection is small but growing pretty quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've gotten a few stuff since the video was posted and I'll be going to the MAC Pro Store tomorrow and definitely getting stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will update when I do.

YouTube - Christina's Make Up Collection

And pictures:


----------



## kariii (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey I remember you from angelah's website (such-love) I can't remember the forum for the make up related stuff.. or whatever, HORRIBLE MEMORY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good seeing you again though!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 28, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

great collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2009)

Cute collection.

I just texted you lol! Add pictures of what you got yesterday!

&& I talked to Loni today and she said deslick works well! I'm glad you told her to get it!


----------



## ChristinaXO (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Deslick.


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 8, 2009)

You still have more than me


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

Great collection


----------



## cathlila (May 26, 2009)

nice!
ooh and the nars blush


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2009)

small but nice <3


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------

